# John MacArthur - Slave



## InSlaveryToChrist (Jan 9, 2011)

Has anyone read one of John MacArthur's recent books, "Slave"? After listening a few sermons on the blessedness of our slavery to Christ by MarArthur, I got very excited about his new book, where he attempts to explain what it truly means to be a christian - what it means for one to confess Christ as his LORD. I found this so exhilarating I will get the book regardless your opinions. However, I would love to hear any comments from those who have already read or started reading this book!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 9, 2011)

It is excellent. It will not be popular among many in the broader evangelical world, and some in the Reformed community may take him to task as well, but they will have been those who have imbibed at the font of modernity.


----------



## Gord (Jan 9, 2011)

I also have listened, and watched (I love iPods) John's sermons on the topic. Once again the "truth" pokes a big stick into the comfort zone of the many.


----------



## baron (Jan 9, 2011)

I have not listened or read the book or sermons. But I'm supposed to get a free copy some time this month. Looking forward to reading the book. As I said once before the HCSB uses the word slave instead of servant every where. So this is why I want to read his book.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 9, 2011)

I preached on 2 Peter 1:1-2 this morning and remarked that Peter while calls himself an apostle of Christ, he also uses the term slave (i.e., a "slave of Christ"). Most translations (except for the one mentioned by John above) go with "servant" or "bond-servant" here (both of which are perfectly acceptable), but there is something about being owned by Christ and devoted to Christ that is especially joyous and encouraging in the passage. The fact that Peter calls himself a slave before an apostle is humbling as well.


----------

